# VapeCon Hype: What will be released and big News! UPDATED!



## Paulie (24/7/17)

Hey all,

The VapeCon 2017 Hype thread is here:

*1) Coffee Cake Special Reserve*
So as you all know we will be selling Coffee Cake Special Reserve at VapeCon (limited 500 bottles only)








*2) Grapelicious*
The juice that won best juice at the blind tasting competition at VapeCon 2016 will be launch at Vapecon (Yes i held it back till then lol)



The Rest will be announced in the following days to VapeCon 

*3) *Introducing *SPARKLE *(A Blackcurrent sweet for all the fruity vapers that will leave u begging for lots and lots more!)




*
4) *Introducing* MR O *(An Orange sweety vape that has a delicious citrus tone to it that leaves your taste buds quenching every time you take a toot! Yummy!)


*
5)?*

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## PsyCLown (24/7/17)

Awesome, this curious to see 3, 4 & 5!


----------



## Idiot (24/7/17)

Can't wait to try them out 


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (24/7/17)

Paulie said:


> *2) Grapelicious*
> The juice that won best juice at the blind tasting competition at VapeCon 2016 will be launch at Vapecon (Yes i held it back till then lol)
> View attachment 102203



Why you sneaky little.............that is awesome @Paulie!! Can't wait!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrDeedz (3/8/17)




----------



## Paulie (7/8/17)

Hey all,

The VapeCon 2017 Hype thread is here:

*1) Coffee Cake Special Reserve*
So as you all know we will be selling Coffee Cake Special Reserve at VapeCon (limited 500 bottles only)







*2) Grapelicious*
The juice that won best juice at the blind tasting competition at VapeCon 2016 will be launch at Vapecon (Yes i held it back till then lol)
View attachment 102203


The Rest will be announced in the following days to VapeCon 

*3) *Introducing *SPARKLE *(A Blackcurrent sweet for all the fruity vapers that will leave u begging for lots and lots more!)




*
4) *Introducing* MR O *(An Orange sweety vape that has a delicious citrus tone to it that leaves your taste buds quenching every time you take a toot! Yummy!)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## David Naude (8/8/17)

Can't freaking wait it's gonna be epic and can't wait to try the new and the special reserve


----------



## MrDeedz (8/8/17)

& my VENDOR Shopping list begins!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## MrDeedz (8/8/17)

@Paulie , thats 500 bottles only available of 30 or 100ml?


----------



## Paulie (8/8/17)

MrDeedz said:


> @Paulie , thats 500 bottles only available of 30 or 100ml?


30 mil bro

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz (10/8/17)

Paulie said:


> 30 mil bro


Thank you Sir. Ok i know I'm pushing my luck but what the hack its Vapecon anyway ... so whats the possibilities of having a complete range of Paulie's - combo pack (new and current juices) available at a good price heeeheee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (10/8/17)

MrDeedz said:


> Thank you Sir. Ok i know I'm pushing my luck but what the hack its Vapecon anyway ... so whats the possibilities of having a complete range of Paulie's - combo pack (new and current juices) available at a good price heeeheee


Lol bro everything will be on special that day come chat to me at my stand i will point you in the right dirrection 

Also remember the special reserve only sells once a year at vapecon

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MrDeedz (10/8/17)

Haha ok brother man I will come bearings gifts! 
_Also remember the special reserve only sells once a year at vapecon_ ??? Ok Now im even more interested in tasting this SPESHIAL RESERVE now..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Ozeran (23/8/17)

A special reserve is like a fine wine. Do you sit back and admire it or vape that bad boy. Definitely going to have to get me some.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (30/8/17)

@Paulie

Can you please explain what the difference is between the Special Reserve Coffee Cake and the normal one?

I bought some at Vapecon,and they are exactly the same for me.

Shouldn't one be getting the wood and whiskey of the barrels?

Me and a friend actually bought 10 Bottles.

It is still nice,but I don't get the difference.


----------



## Paulie (31/8/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> @Paulie
> 
> Can you please explain what the difference is between the Special Reserve Coffee Cake and the normal one?
> 
> ...


Its alot smoother/creamier and the caramel notes pop out more bro send me a PM wanna see what build u using cause it shines in aliens etc


----------



## Ozeran (31/8/17)

Paulie said:


> Its alot smoother/creamier and the caramel notes pop out more bro send me a PM wanna see what build u using cause it shines in aliens etc


I got some as well. And normal coffee cake. On an RDA you can definitely taste the difference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

